# [SOLVED] Hl-dt-st cd-rw gce-8400b



## rebilog123 (Mar 29, 2009)

I suspect I need an updated XP Pro driver for this old dell or a link to the old Dell driver> Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Hl-dt-st cd-rw gce-8400b*

Hi,
What is the make and model of this "old Dell"
What issues are you having with Hl-dt-st cd-rw gce-8400b?

Bill


----------



## rebilog123 (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: Hl-dt-st cd-rw gce-8400b*

I got this from Dell. You might wish to post it 

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=32&fileid=65846


----------

